# How long do you leave your poo for?



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just curious!!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I leave mine in the morning about 5:30. OH comes home about 8:20 and lets them out to potty (then puts them back in their crate so he can sleep), then I get home about 16:00 and they stay out until I have to go to work again.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ours are out at 5.30 / 6.00 am - away at 9.00am (ish) both out to work
Out at 1.00pm to 2.00pm (ish) OH cals home at lunch time
Back out between 4.00pm & 5.00pm (ish) - the latest I finish work & occasionally work from home.
This is an average working day mon - fri.
I try not to have them away from mor than 4 hours at a time max.
Hope this helps?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly is a very spoilt dog and is rarely left longer than 2 hrs!!! 

The only reason for this is because my parents look after her when I'm working (I work long days/nights) so we're really lucky. They stress if they need to leave her longer than 2-3 hrs and ask my brother to come and stay with her if they are going to be later!! 

I hope she realises how good she's got it!! 

xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Monday to Wednesday Tilly is left from 7:30am until her dog sitter comes t collect her at 11am. She brings her back about 3pm and I get hme from work around 4:30pm.

Thursday my mum has her all day and Friday my partner doesn't work. Also, for 4 months of the year, one or both of us is off work as we are both teachers, working in different counties so we have different, but still lengthy, holidays!

X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are left for 4 hours max, they get a good walk beforehand and then a good walk after. I live next door to a park so its vey easy for me. They usually get walked 3 times a day when I am working as I can go home at lunchtime too as I work round the corner.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

We're retired so Oscar is very rarely left alone. He gets a couple of walks each day. the main one being a ball chasing event at the park. As he is still only very young he expects to be played with whenever it takes his fancy. We did an IKEA trip the other day and he was left for five hours and that didn't seem to bother him. Difficult decision to keep a dog if you are in full time work and have to regularly leave the dog alone for longish periods.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I get up early and take mine out for a walk between 6:00 and 7:30 - for somewhere between 35 mins and 50 mins, off lead bunny or seagull chasing or playing fetch. Most days we also walk my daughter up to school so the dogs get a lead walk, a mile each way. They are then happy to be left until I get back from my mum's sometime between 2 and 3. They then go out for another walk - up round the fields (off lead) to school and pavement walk (on lead) home. The dogs have the run of the house while I'm out, but are usually on their beds when I go and on their beds when I get home 4 to 5 hours later... Lucky things


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

Marcie is obviously still very young (15 weeks) but we can leave her for 3/4 hours if need be. She sleeps in her crate quite happily.
She has the company of our goldendoodle, Briar who is 3 who until we got Marcie had some anxiety issues if I left her alone. Didn't bother her if my wife went out ???

We also have a laptop in our kitchen/diner which has Skype on auto answer so we can check on them too while we're out. Great tool to have!!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

My husband works from home but he does have to go out for meetings now and again, some times it can be an hour, other times 3 or 4. On days like this he is usually left with my mother in laws poodle for company. 

There are times where we have to go out for an evening and he can be left from about 7/8 until maybe 2 in morning but on these occasions he has an extra long walk and is usually left with a tasty kong. 

Is it just me or does anyone feel guilty going out without your poos? My husband and I used to have date night every wed night, not Charlie has come along we do it once a month and we're out tonight, all I can think about is leaving Charlie alone even tho my hubby has him out for a huge walk...puppy guilt!!!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel massively guilty when I leave Tilly, even though I know it's not for that long and she's probably asleep! Sme people that I work with leave their dogs for 6 or 7 hours Monday to Friday, so Tilly really doesn't do too bad. I think I will feel less guilty as she gets older 

X


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Ralph is only 15 weeks and I don't like to leave him for more than 3.5 hours/4 at an absolute max. 

I only work on a Monday and Tuesday and on those days he is left at 8.30am and my mum comes into him around 11.30am/12pm and she takes him out for a walk and stays with him and the children until I get home around 6.15pm. The children and I take him for a walk about 6.45pm.

On the days I'm off I can be in and out but he always has one long walk and then a shorter one and I don't leave him for more than a couple of hours.

I always feel guilty because he doesn't like the crate. I think once we can ditch the crate he and I will be a lot happier!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My husband is medically retired and I work from home, so it's not often that our dogs are left for ant length of time. However, if we go out to the theatre, or cinema then it can be 4 + hours. Not been a problem thus far.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy is 9.5 months. My husband and I are both retired so we are generally in the house during the day. Lucy is crated at night and is happy in her crate. She gets a 2.5 mile "newspaper" walk in the morning by my husband at about 6:30am when she is woken up. I take her a walk in the afternoon for about 2 miles, or 30 minutes off lead run. She takes herself off to her crate or anywhere downstairs during the day for a nap. If we go out we leave her for no longer than 3 hours. She falls asleep at about 8 oclock and she goes to her crate at about 10pm until the next day. We have yet to take a holiday without her and care is something we are looking into at the moment. Its difficult to leave her but there will be certain holidays whereby it is not appropriate to take her.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I am going to be starting work in a month or two, not got my exact start date yet. Hubby and I will be working at the same place so we will be leaving at about 8am and we should be back just before 5. Daughter should be home at about 3.40, have not quite decided what to do yet with Louis. Hubby is keen on a kennel in the back garden and a dog flap. Daughters school have just made it mandatory for sixth formers to attend all day at school whether they have lessons or not due to bad attendance from previous years. I am hoping that they may change there minds as this would make it a lot easier as I am concerned about him being left home all day. So what would be cheaper, a second poo or a dog walker?

Daughter can leave school at lunchtime but it is a 20 minute walk and lunch is only 50 mins.


----------



## citychiconafarm (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the thread! We are welcoming a new poo to our family soon and it will be a new experience for all of us.


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! There's quite a mix in there. Currently woody is left in the kitchen mon -thurs 8:30 until 3. I walk him in the morning and then we have a dog walker come in during the day to take him out. She's just handed in her notice though as she's got a new job and I don't know what to do. He's been left on his own when the dog walkers been ill but that only been a couple of times. Think I may have to find someone else to pop in on him, while we're at work, perhaps 6.5 hrs is pushing it a bit....


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy is left at 8:10am when the girls go to school and I leave for work. I return home at 4:10pm. So, she is left 8 hours a day. She has full access to the house and we have never had a problem. We just keep the bedroom doors shut.


----------

